# Talk Classical (Historical Edition)



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Member: MasterRaro








Last night I studied some new stuff from that guy I told you all about before - Frederic Chopin. If I had been wearing a hat, I surely would have taken it off....A GENIUS!

By the way, my finger really hurts today....more composing, less playing in store for me, I guess.

Oh, and, in case you all were wondering, it's "Bye-bye, Ernestine...hello, Clara!"


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Vesteralen said:


> Member: MasterRaro
> View attachment 34891
> 
> 
> Oh, and, in case you all were wondering, it's "Bye-bye, Ernestine...hello, Clara!"


Member: Pantalone








That's what you think, buddy!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Vesteralen said:


> Member: MasterRaro
> View attachment 34891
> 
> 
> By the way, my finger really hurts today....more composing, less playing in store for me, I guess.


Member: BachRediscoverer








You might just want to think about talking a walk.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Vesteralen said:


> Member: MasterRaro
> View attachment 34891
> 
> 
> Last night I studied some new stuff from that guy I told you all about before - Frederic Chopin. If I had been wearing a hat, I surely would have taken it off....A GENIUS!


Member: UberRomantik








Thanks a lot, Raro.

All I can say is, for a would-be composer, you make a great music reviewer. Don't give up your day job!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Vesteralen said:


> Member: BachRediscoverer
> View attachment 34912
> 
> 
> You might just want to think about talking a walk.


Member: Prachtig








You should talk, fella! I'm thinking of writing a tract....

_Dickie_


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Vesteralen said:


> Member: Prachtig
> View attachment 34915
> 
> 
> ...


Member: SuperScribe








There you go again. When are you going to learn people are even less interested in your bigotry than they are in your leitmotivs.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Member: Chiarina








Oh, why can't we all just get along?


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Member: GoodHumorMan (Super Moderator)








I've said it before, and I must say it again: When Pop Monteverdi set up this site he laid down the RULE OF CIVILITY. Members, please refrain from personal attacks. Please focus on MUSIC, which is why we should all be here!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Member: Thumper








How do you start a poll?

I would like to start one on whether conductors should:

a) Wave their arms around like they are batting flies; or

b) Use the more sure-fire method of pounding out the rhythm with a trusty old staff? (no one ever got hurt from doing _that_!)


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Member: Chinrest








Your options are a bit biased, aren't they Thumper?

"Batting flies" indeed!

I find conducting by hands only to be not only more efficacious, but also more _elegant_!

And, who wants to hear those reverberating floor boards during a performance? As bad as heavy breathing picked up by a microphone (after someone invents one, of course).


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Member: BachRediscoverer
View attachment 34912


The baton, gentlemen, the baton!

What could be more elegant than that dainty little stick cutting its geometric designs through the air as it coaxes all the sentiment and feeling out of that great body of musicians?

You need a third option, Thumper!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Vesteralen said:


> Member: BachRediscoverer
> View attachment 34912
> 
> 
> What could be more elegant than that dainty little stick cutting its geometric designs through the air as it coaxes all the sentiment and feeling out of that great body of musicians?


Member: Prachtig
View attachment 34915


Sentiment, indeed! I'm thinking of writing a tract.....

_Dickie_


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Vesteralen said:


> Member: Prachtig
> View attachment 34915
> 
> 
> ...


Member: SuperScribe
View attachment 34916


There you go again!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Member: GoodHumorMan (SuperModerator)
View attachment 34924


Gentlemen, Please!!! This is your last warning!


----------

